# Just awesome: Lion remembers woman who saved him



## bllauben (Nov 2, 2010)

[video=youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WMXOuh_oPB0[/video]

This is just awesome! Heartwarming!


----------



## Kenny (Nov 2, 2010)

after seeing the "christian the lion" vids.. I'm not surprised . Amazing animals


----------



## DonaTello's-Mom (Nov 2, 2010)

Oh that is so cool! Thanks for sharing with us!


----------



## Isa (Nov 3, 2010)

So beautiful!!! Kenny, I saw Christian the lion video and wow, another beautiful video! 
Thank you very much for sharing


----------



## ChiKat (Nov 3, 2010)

That is SO SWEET!! Aww thanks for sharing 
I love the Christian the lion video too! I showed my mom and one of my roommates and they both cried


----------



## Candy (Nov 3, 2010)

I love this video. I didn't know about any Christian the lion video so I had to look it up. Is this it? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zVNTdWbVBgc Between David's thread about the dog and these video's here I'm very emotional now as I just love things like this. I've got to admit though that those guys were very brave when that lion came towards them. Why would anyone think that animals don't remember anything or anyone?


----------



## chadk (Nov 4, 2010)

Wow - amazing what a little wishful and emotional based thinking will allow you to see vs what is reality...

If this was a Sea World orca video, you'd all be digusted... But this person rescued the lion 6yrs ago from someone who was not caring for it properly, and has trained it to to the 'hug and kiss'. She is the owner\trainer. This is not a 'reunion' video as the title suggests. This is a trained response - note how the trainer taps the iron bars to get the response. I'd be very surprised if 1) she does that when the bars are not there and 2) the lion still has claws and maybe even sharp teeth...

Either way, it is just a cute video, but nothing like the Christian the Lion video. But even that video doesn't show the full story. How does the lion treat other humans it encounters? Does it treat it's new trainer that way as well? Most of the videos don't show that they are on a wild life reserved and george adamson works with the lion and the other lions and was there to 'introduce' the men when they came back to visit. Many of the lions Adamson works with have been killed by other lions, eaten by crocodiles, shot by poachers, etc -that is why Christian ended up with his one little 'pride' - left over lions from previous 'prides' Adamson was working with. But the fate of all those (including Christian) was probably the same as the others. Sadly, even Adamson was killed by the poachers in the end.


----------



## ChiKat (Nov 4, 2010)

Candy said:


> I love this video. I didn't know about any Christian the lion video so I had to look it up. Is this it? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zVNTdWbVBgc



Yes! That's the Christian video  So sweet.
And oh look, Christian was released into the wild where he belongs...


----------



## chadk (Nov 4, 2010)

Sure, but he still was never truely 'wild' (born and raised in captivity), and after after a few years, was never seen again - probably killed by poachers, true wild lions, disease, starvation, etc.


----------



## Kenny (Nov 4, 2010)

This ones a little more thorough 
[video=youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pNv2A4Kfx4k[/video]


----------



## ChiKat (Nov 4, 2010)

Thanks for sharing Kenny!
Wow he became the head of his pride and had a "wife"


----------



## chadk (Nov 4, 2010)

only because all the other 'rehab' lions had been killed off. The last leader of the pride had a run in with true wild lions and nearly died. He was never the same after and even turned on the trainer. So they shot him. 

Christian then inherited the 'pride' of misfits - and the 'pride' did not last long before they were all gone. Very sad. Not exactly a wildlife rehab success story...


----------



## Candy (Nov 4, 2010)

Chad's got a very valid point and it never occurs to me when I'm watching interaction with humans and animals what the behind the scenes might just be like.  This is why I actually went to Sea World when I was younger and didn't realize the bad side to it until someone brought it up to me. You seem to know a lot about this Adamson person Chad how do you know so much about him? I've never heard of him before. I thought that the lion seemed a little bit young to have his own pride already though and was wondering how that happened. It makes more sense now. I too think that it's a very dangerous thing to do to be that close to a somewhat wild animal, but I do know that lots of people do this and for some it works and others die from it. I guess that's the humans choice and has never bothered me as long as the animal has what it needs. Thanks Chad for the information, you don't mind if I don't research this one since I'm still not over the researching of Sea World yet.   Plus my husband reads your threads sometimes and says that your facts are usually correct.


----------



## chadk (Nov 4, 2010)

First, Candy, you seem to have a very smart husband... 

Second, I just used my trusty Bing search engine after a hunch that there was more to the story than what they wanted you to know\feel...


----------

